# Dealership doesn't want to cover seized camshaft



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, for starters, you have a timing chain, not belt.

You indicate you are the original owner......has this car ever been in a accident?

The oil pan is aluminum so the odds of someone successfully welding it are slim to none.

The repairs you mention would not be related to this failure.........Somethin fishy goin on here Lucy.

Rob


----------



## scottpj50 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes I was hit in a parking lot at low speeds probably less than 5 mph and had a dent in my passenger door and I had it repaired


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Call the 800 number in the back of your OM and open an incident with GM. Hopefully, you have all receipts and work orders from prior dealership work to show who worked on,and what was done to, your car. The timing chain and related parts should be covered under the power train warranty (someone correct me if I'm wrong), so the camshaft failure should be also. Something is rotten in Denmark, me thinks.


----------



## scottpj50 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes I have the invoice from the last dealership i took it too.


----------



## scottpj50 (Jan 6, 2014)

What do you mean by OM?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

scottpj50 said:


> What do you mean by OM?


owners manual.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it would be wise to stop at the dealer and look at this 'damage'......bring someone mechanical along.

The described damage does not line up with the shop is telling you.

If there is any sign of physical damage to the engine, Chevrolet has little to no responsibility........

Rob


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

scottpj50 said:


> What do you mean by OM?


owners manual


----------



## scottpj50 (Jan 6, 2014)

All of the work on the car has been done at Chevrolet, if there is any "damage" to the inside of the engine what could be blamed for the damage other then their repairs?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Chevrolet is a corporation.....they don't repair cars.

Are you saying all services have been performed by the same Chevrolet dealer, including the body work?

If all services were performed at the same facility, your response should be 'You are the only folks that have ever serviced the car'.....in which case, you might be able to get the story of what happened in this cars past that someone tried to cover up.

Beyond that,I have no suggestions.

Rob


----------



## scottpj50 (Jan 6, 2014)

There are 3 Chevrolet dealerships in town and one did the body work, one did the last repair with the waterpump and camshaft solenoid. The dealership that did the body work has the car now.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

scottpj50 said:


> There are 3 Chevrolet dealerships in town and one did the body work, one did the last repair with the waterpump and camshaft solenoid. The dealership that did the body work has the car now.


Let the finger pointing begin! I think you are at the mercy of GM and will likely need an attorney to get this situation resolved. Again, get an incident report opened, quickly and collect *ALL* service documentation for this vehicle. Maybe Chevy Customer Service will show up here and assist. If not, PM them on their member id here.

Robby, are you saying this camshaft problem is not covered under the powertrain warranty?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Robby, are you saying this camshaft problem is not covered under the powertrain warranty?


If the engine has been abused - no warranty.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> I think it would be wise to stop at the dealer and look at this 'damage'......bring someone mechanical along.


YES! Given the "belt" and "welding" of an aluminum pan, I have to wonder if they've gotten you confused with another customer.

I'm sure that's never happened. :sarcasm:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

scottpj50 said:


> still owe on the car and the combination of the repair for the new engine and the remainder of the loan is not worth the value of the car.


irrelevant.

the repair + payments = x

how many miles will you get by paying x?

if less than another car, fix it.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

If the only people to lay a wrench to it since new have been dealership mechanics, all in the same town, and you have documents to prove it, I'd call bull on that. Sounds really fishy unless, honestly, you had no idea what was going on under the hood and legitimately abused it or kept going when something was obviously very wrong.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Alex V. said:


> and you have documents to prove it, I'd call bull on that.


How do you prove a negative (that someone else DIDN'T work on the car)? 

Yes, gather the paperwork, go see the car. This lies somewhere between mistaken identity and criminal coverup.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

scottpj50 said:


> i still owe on the car and the combination of the repair for the new engine and the remainder of the loan is not worth the value of the car.


Unless some kind insurance kicks in, you're not getting out from the remainder of the loan. You can walk away from the car, but you're not going to walk away from the debt that easily. Yeah, I know it makes no sense to pay for a car you can't use - but that's not how it works. The bank won't take the car and call it even.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Just get customer service involved, dealer will change their tune once big brother is also watching. As long as you have all maintenance records and all work was performed by GM dealers, would be very hard to deny a warranty claim.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah I totally agree I would get GM involved & allow them speak on your behalf & help resolve the issue. You mention you only had work done at a dealership, the only thing that stands out to me on this is why would they weld the oil pan & not just simply replace it? Did it get damaged during the wreck, or ? 

Please correct me if this is something that is a proper way to fix it, but in my head I would think just replace the pan right? or no?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It would be logical to replace the pan since aluminum (or steel) welding would require pan removal anyways.

Not a wise move from a dollar and cents standpoint.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> It would be logical to replace the pan since aluminum (or steel) welding would require pan removal anyways.
> 
> Not a wise move from a dollar and cents standpoint.


Two theories:


This was a steel pan, because someone got a couple of cars with seized engines confused. (OP is getting the story about someone else's car.)
Someone screwed up big time and covering it up to stay off the bosses radar. Parts cost money. Having your buddy weld it....
I suppose you could wonder if the dealer is trying to put one over, but the problem with that is fiction has to be believable.


----------



## stormcruze (Mar 29, 2016)

Contact GM directly from their website. They are very helpful with issues concerning warranty coverage.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

stormcruze said:


> Contact GM directly from their website. They are very helpful with issues concerning warranty coverage.


+1 contacting GM directly will get you alot further then just dealing directly w/ the dealership. Most time the answers to GM are way different the ones that are given to the end customer. But you should call the customer assistance center at the number on the back of your owners manual & speak w/ a rep. & let them know your issue & the dealership that has your car & allow them to call them up & get a run down on what all is going on. 

The dealership will more likely change there tune then, but good luck getting everything situated. & let us know the outcome of your issue.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Aluminum certainly can be welded and the pan could have been broken if someone put a jack or a lift arm under it. Good question why the camshaft seized unless not properly repaired by whoever installed that camshaft solenoid. And of course the timing chain would have broken with a seized camshaft.

What is your knowledge on your engine? Did you have periodic oil and changes done using dexos oil and was this also done by your dealers.

Sounds like you need someone with a bit of knowledge to help you with your battle,from understanding, you have done everything in good faith.


----------

